# How much is a tank of propane, appprox ?



## MostlyWater (Jun 18, 2010)

Our tank lasted several summers, thankfully, but is now empty.  We don't drive and the tank weights a lot, full or empty, so we'd have to take a taxi back and forth, and pay for the tank, too.

Upon calling several places to see where to go to fill the tank, I was told that the Fire Dept now requires a permit to do this service.  So I googled it, and found an online service that delivers a full tank of propane for $35 and I thought it was a good deal; anyone ?


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I paid $16 for a tank last time I filled it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't know where you live but, it differs by location.  Here in MA, it costs from $12-$20 to fill a 20 pound tank (normal gas grill tank size).

If possible, could you ask a neighbor/relative/friend to drive you?


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 18, 2010)

Depending on where you are, probably around $19-25.
You might check nearby convenience stores; many in this area have pre-filled tanks
available. You turn in your old one and get a full one. 
Those are more expensive, around $30 here.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 18, 2010)

I usually go to Wallgreens down the street from where I live and get the tank exchanged for about $20.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Jun 18, 2010)

You can go to almost any gas station and get them filled.  Generally runs about 2 bucks a pound, and your average tank is 5 pounds.  I'd never pay more than 10-13 dollars to fill.  And those exchange programs are a complete ripoff.  You end up paying more to exchange the tank than the tank itself is worth.

Now that being said, if you own your own house and there's ANY natural gas lines in it at all, no self-respecting gas griller doesn't pay a plumber 200 bucks to run a NG line out to the back of your house and then head to Home Depot to grab a natural gas conversion kit so you never have to worry about running out of juice again.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 18, 2010)

almost any gas station? not here. We have just a couple of choices in a town of about 50,000. There might be tanks that can be exchanged, but not filled on the premises.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I paid $14 to fill my 5 gal. tank from a local propane dealer. The price varies from season to season, but I've learned to avoid supermarket or home improvement centers. They charge a premium price, about double, what the normal market price is.


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2010)

Poppinfresh said:


> You can go to almost any gas station and get them filled.  Generally runs about 2 bucks a pound, and your average tank is 5 pounds.


Rarely have I seen a gas station around me that fills tanks and I do not think I have ever seen a 5 pound tank. I can not even imagine what that would look like. The average size tank here is 20lbs. I have never seen one smaller.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I believe Poppinfresh meant a 5 gal. tank (20 lbs.)

People sometimes get their measurements confused. Just this morning Reuters posted a story about a sailor spending more than 3 years at sea in a "7 foot schooner." A photo, accompanying the story, clearly showed the boat as being a "70 foot schooner," not 7 foot!!! Poppinfresh isn't alone.


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2010)

Ahhhh OK yes that makes sense. Thanks for the clarification Selkie!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree about the exorbitant cost of the exchange tanks pricing....
But you are paying for the convenience. Since the OP has no transportation,
possibly being able to walk to a local curb market might make it worth the while.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 18, 2010)

Most people use the propane exchange here also. Bring your empty and exchange for a full for around 15-20 bucks.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 18, 2010)

Poppinfresh said:


> I'd never pay more than 10-13 dollars to fill.  And those exchange programs are a complete ripoff.



I don't mind paying a little extra for the convenience factor, especially after regular business hours, while on my way home from work, for instance....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2010)

MostlyWater said:
			
		

> So I Googled it, and found an online service that delivers a full tank  of propane for $35 and I thought it was a good deal; anyone ?



Check to see if that is the price with exchanging/ them taking your empty tank...
All things considered $35 delivered to your door is not that bad...A little pricey maybe, but a Taxi to and fro, etc, etc. adds up.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jun 18, 2010)

We live in apartment, in a building.  We don't have a natural gas line that we can run out to the porch; I have a coworker who has that and it's very nice !  We all have electric dryers as we aren't zoned for gas, either.

I asked around, one friend said she went already, another couple said it was too far for them to drive.  

We're actually pretty happy with this exchange service; for the fee they come at a specific time.  I know it cost more than doing it myself, but I do think I save on the transportation, at least.

Thanks all, for your input !


----------

